# posting pictures using the Forum's method



## Yvonne G

Click "new reply"

Scroll down to "Upload A File."
(This brings up the pictures stored in your computer)
Find the picture you want to include in your Forum post, select it and click "open"

After the picture loads, click on "Full Image"

Then select "post reply"

(This may not work with smart phones)

Your thread and post should show up with a thumbnail picture at the bottom. If you click on the thumbnail it will enlarge the picture.


----------

